# Porqué microondas funde el fusible ?



## joch (Dic 27, 2013)

tengo un microondas panasonic modelo NN-SN797s el cual funde el fusible instantaneamente al poner a funcionar el horno. Este mismo trae una etiqueta que hace mencion a este problema y situa la causa del mismo en los interruptores de la puerta, hace referencia que al memomento de camibar el fusible se deben cambiar estos interruptores y ya lo he hecho y sigue en las mismas. he comprobado el magnetron y funciona bien, cual creen que puede ser la causa? agradezco la atencion y sus sugerencias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2013)

Díodo y capacitor , los probaste ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2013)

revisar el condensador de 1 µ del magnetron y los dos diodos de alta tencion


----------



## joch (Dic 27, 2013)

gracias por contestar....
los diodos no los he probado, con el capacitor, he visto algunos modelos en internet (de capacitores para microondas) y he buscado por todo el micro uno parecido para hacer las pruebas respectivas y no he encontrado, sera que no tiene un modelo de capacitor de modelo tradicional? (la imagen corresponde al modelo de microondas que tiene el problema)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2013)

la foto esta media chica,pero creo verlo al capacitor debajo del ventilador,, 
y si todos los hornos tienen el capacitor,lo que puede diferir entre modelo y modelo es el transformador de alta tencion,en modelos nuevos traen un fuente electrónica



revisa algunos de estos esquemas si es parecido al tuyo,
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,88/


----------



## joch (Dic 27, 2013)

gracias por contestar;voy  a revisar los esquemas para comparar y trabajar. 
tambien voy a hacer las pruebas a los diodos y al capacitor para comprobar su funcionamiento y siempre te  cuento que pasa.
gracias!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2013)

igual si ese micro tiene el transformador electronico,seguro que se quemo y es mas facil reemplazar todo el modulo por un trafo de los viejitos


----------



## joch (Dic 27, 2013)

y voy a tratar de subir otra imagen mas clara para referencia

me han comentado que se puede hacer ese cambio pero, sera que queda con la misma funcionalidad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2013)

si ,queda todo funcionando igual ,comprobado 100%


----------



## joch (Dic 28, 2013)

hola (otra vez), los diodos funcionan bien

el capacitor lo sigo buscando y no lo encuentro...
podrian ayudarme indicancdo por donde lo puedo hallar? //espero que esta imagen sirva mas que la otra//. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....80/1544598_10201294564147928_1517319355_n.jpg

he revisado los esquemas que he recibido y hay uno que es muy similar al modelo que trabajo; es el NN-G62BH. al revisar la vista exlosiva de todos sus componentes no logro visualizar el capacitor del magnetron. espero que me ayuden a localizarlo....gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2013)

si el esquema es similar al modelo  NN-G62BH , no tiene uno de los grandes ,pero tiene dos. están marcados como el c704 y c705


----------



## joch (Dic 30, 2013)

ok!! gracias!! voy a revisar y siempre te cuento!!

*Edit:*

hola rey julian...
 te cuento que revisé los capacitores y toda la tabla de componentes electrónicos y hay un integrado que marca con corto, he supuesto que el problema esta en dicho integrado. 
 voy a sustituirlo y a probar nuevamente, siempre te aviso por aquello de que no me funcione.
 te agradezco bastante y creo que pronto colcaré otro problema con otro micro.

 gracias por el soporte!!!


----------



## fen2006 (Dic 31, 2013)

si el fusible se va cuando lo enchufas puede ser la tarjeta de control que tiene una proteccion en el transformador pequeño de la placa de control como un varistor... si el fusible se va cuando le das inicio para calentar puede ser el magnetron dañado o los micros de la la puerta que esta que no esta accionando... prueba desconectando el magnetro para descartar la fuente del magnetron o el transformador pero no vayas a medir voltaje porque es peligroso es alto voltaje.


----------



## joch (Ene 1, 2014)

hola fen2006, te cuento que el fusible se quema al momento de dar inicio para que caliente el micro, probé desconectando el magnetron para descartar un posible corto ahi, el fusible se quemo de nuevo, y tambien se evaluaron los interruptores de la puerta para comprobar que funcionan correctamente y asi es. he encontrado un problema en la tarjeta donde estan colocados los capacitores y esepero que corrigiendolo funciones todo de nuevo. gracias por contestar!!


----------



## joch (Ene 8, 2014)

hola a todos nuevamente!! quiero contarles que he buscado el integrado dañado por todos lados pero me dicen que no lo venden y que mejor me compre otro micro pues (por lo general) el problema persiste...
el integrado viene marcado con el codigo H3R100. ahora....si puedo eliminar esa fuente y adaptar una de las viejitas, podrian auxiliarme dandome algunos consejos de forma genreal para hacerlo de forma correcta? le agradeceria bastante!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2014)

no hay mucho que decir, hay que poner el trafo + diodos + capacitor y listo


----------

